# any word yet on the new front suspension on the 05 Super Duties



## psdplowguy (Jan 18, 2004)

I heard from some where that Ford will be using coil suspension ove leaf in 05 is this true. And if so will plowing be better


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to plowsite!:waving: 
That's the word on the street about the coil suspension. And yes, it will be excellent for plowing. Just watch out for the price that will probably come with it also.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The big thing is axle position keep it centered we cool. We can always toy with the up and down stuff when loaded no problem. Air bags or Timberlins can handle this problem. I have been a FORD fan since birth, but some of the cheapening stuff FORD has done lately has scared me!!!! Please,Please remain a leader.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I went to the North American auto show today and viewed the new concept F250, I could'nt see the suspension cause it was roped off, but let me tell ya, just wait, this thing is awesome !!!:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

I've heard that coils don't hold weight as well as leaf springs? But then again, don't dodges have coil springs? They seem to hold the weight great.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I have 2 friend, 1with a 2002 2500 Dodge with plow package and a 7.5' Fisher MM. And 1 with a 2003 Ford F250 w/plow package and 7.5MM2. The Dodge takes a HUGE nose dive with the plow. The Ford barley moves the front end. I hope thats not what will happen when Ford goes to coils like Dodge.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

In order for a coil to hold the plow weight it has to be really beefy well that ads up to a really stiff ride. The ford X leaf springs ride great and carry about 1000 lbs with 1" of sag..I don't see how you can do better than that..


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LockedUP _
> *In order for a coil to hold the plow weight it has to be really beefy well that ads up to a really stiff ride... *


Well that's not entirely true. Load capacity would come from the actual tensile strength of the steel. As far as the stiff ride...well...it's kind of hard to explain but that would come from the design of the spacing of the gap of each coil its self. A coil spring CAN BE designed in such a way to carry the weight and have a good ride.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm sure they can be made but have you ridden in one that can handle 1000 # plow...Wear a soft hat..


----------



## peakpm (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a 04 F350 diesel crew cab it took me 45min to put an extra leaf in the front. Beefed it up a lot, and still rides nice. Holds an 8.5' western pro plus no problem. My friend has a 03 dodge diesel crew cab he put 3 different springs in the front wasted 2 days and did not get any more height or strength. He has an 8' western pro plus and the front end of his truck drops so much he can't adjust his lights so they will work well with plow up and down.
basically what I’m saying is if ford superdutys come with coils in 05 I’m glad I just got my o4


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

*suspension*

why would ford put coils in the new superdutys

does anyone know if the 450's or 550's will have coils too cause if they have leafs my next pickup will be a 550

like they say 
go big or go home


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Does dodge make a truck similar to the Ford 450/550 and the chevy 3500HD?


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

James731 Ford does not make the 450 and 550 in a pickup. You might be able to buy a bed and mount it on the 450 and 550 chassis but the wheel base I think is longer to.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

> _Originally posted by mylawn03 _
> *Does dodge make a truck similar to the Ford 450/550 and the chevy 3500HD? *


They don't even make one close to the 250 or 350!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: suspension*



> _Originally posted by james731 _
> *why would ford put coils in the new superdutys
> 
> does anyone know if the 450's or 550's will have coils too cause if they have leafs my next pickup will be a 550
> ...


Why get all nervous about this until you see one.The doomsday outlook is premature.The coils could be a big improvement.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

I have also heard (thedieselstop.com) that the stance was lowered for loading purposes is this true?


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

ford doesnt make a bed for the 450 or 550 i think there will be around a 6 inch gap but there is a place around my town that specializes in making the beds for the bigger trucks


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

ford will put a bed on the 450 or 550, the local municipality just got a 550 with a regular 8 foot box on it.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WOODY367 _
> *James731 Ford does not make the 450 and 550 in a pickup. You might be able to buy a bed and mount it on the 450 and 550 chassis but the wheel base I think is longer to. *


Not sure if Ford makes them but you CAN get them. They put a filler stip in between the cab and the bed.

F450 pick-up

http://www.trucktraderonline.com/caddetail.html?/ad-cache/4/1/6/64089616.htm

F550 pick-up

http://www.trucktraderonline.com/caddetail.html?/ad-cache/4/7/8/66986678.htm

Sorry about the links but for some God for saken reason I can't post pics anymore scince the new changes. WHY CAN"T WE LEAVE A GOOD THING ALONE?


----------

